# Researching Mainland Greece



## Cath1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am researching the most suitable place to explore on mainland Greece ~ with a view to renting for a year, then buying somewhere if all goes well.
We have had a holiday home in Crete, and have holidayed in several islands. We feel the mainland may be more suitable for longer term.
I've looked at the south western area of the Peloponnese area ~ as this appears to be quiet, have lovely sandy beaches, and access to shops etc.
I would appreciate any guidance on living on the mainland ~ main interests are walking, swimming, canoeing, writing and cooking.
The aim of the move to Greece is to soak up a simple, relaxed atmosphere ~ have an environment conducive to writing and chilling. Getting away from the UK obsession of being busy all the time.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hello there,
We decided on exactly that some 12 years ago and on eliminating both the far west side of the Peloponnese and the far eastern side built between Petalidi and Messini (Google it). Kalamata airport is within 20 minutes, Petalidi with reasonable local shops 15 minutes. Messini with a mass of shops, supermarket etc within 20 minutes and just 3km away local bakery and pharmacy. On top of that doctors surgeries & clinics are in Messini and Kalamata hospital again just a 20 minute drive.

What is more we can get to the beach, totally unspoilt by only a 4km drive, or if you prefer a good walk through the olive groves......what is more it's NOT a tourist area. If you want that go to Stoupa or Finikounda locations....

Despite all the good things we have now decided it's time to move on to the next adventure in our life so our property is on the market. (Link attached) (just copy and paste link in new window)

If you visit the area and want to chat to a fellow Welsh couple, let us know...

https://en.spitogatos.gr/sale_Villa_Dafni__Petalidi_-l4905190


----------



## Cath1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Advice on Mainland*

The Grocer,
Hi there. Thanks for your post. I've had some problems accessing the site, hence my delayed reply.

I believe your place would have suited us ~ but we're not ready to commit to buying as yet. Your area is one of those I'd been researching, but there seem to be few properties to rent long term (up to a year).
If you know of any Estate Agents who manage long term rentals, or any sites which focus on long term rentals rather than short term holidays lets .............. we'd be grateful if you could point us in their direction.

Good luck with your sale ~ do you envisage a problem selling ? Might you consider renting if you don't sell ?
If we get to your area in the few months, I'll contact you and see if we could meet up (thanks for the suggestion).

Cath


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Cath,

As you can guess there are Estate Agents and *&$£! estate agents. When you do buy take care, I'm more than happy to tell you but not via e-mails. Many here have horrendous stories. The same goes for solicitors...

As for rentals, contact Ioannis Giannoukakis at HELLAS HOMES in Kalamata (Google it). He does not specialise in rentals but he has his finger on the pulse of most things and if he can't help he'll be able to advise. Ioannis and his wife Maria speak good English and I trust them implicitly. 

By all means tell them I gave you the contact....

when your in Greece, as I said I'll be happy to meet, but I'm off to our home in France for a few months

regards


----------



## starlight555 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Cath,
ah, it sounds like you might be interested in the Pelion region. It is very popular with expats and Greeks alike. It is basically a curved, mountainous peninsular enclosing a large bay on one side with the Aegean on the other. The main town is Volos, which is famous throughout Greece for its seafood and tsipouradika. The mountains are forested and cool in summer and there is even a ski resort. They are also full of all monasteries, bridges, waterfalls etc etc. also some deserted villages and there is a hiking society here in Volos that have regular meetings and maintain the trails.

The beaches are mostly fine shingle and sand with many rock formations. It's a quite good place for diving and snorkeling. The Sporadies Islands are also very close and famous for this. You can even kayak there.

Another option maybe Lefkada, an Ionian island joined to the mainland via a bridge. You must of heard of it. Many expats and sailors here, but also low key and very relaxed atmosphere. I really like Lefkada town. The beaches are wonderful and sandy too.


----------

